# April Auto Train Trip, now with WiFi and Priority Offloading



## I always rode the Southern

I do ride the train a lot, but don't contribute a lot of posts as I'm a much better talker and reader than writer, so this is my first trip report .

Of course I consider that a round trip auto train ride was the perfect way to get to our Son's wedding in Northern Virginia. So i had a great time planning it and taking a short, solo Silver Star trip for the shower. 
Northbound 4/2/13
Since all the snowbirds were heading north the first few days of April(almost a week of completely sold out trains by September) seats and sleepers were at high bucket, so we used AGR points for this part of the trip. We arrived at Sanford around 12:15 and had lunch in the delightful downtown with its many antique stores and my favorite bookstore.
We got to the station around 1:15 and I was stunned that there was no line up of cars for this completely sold out train,as we were arriving at prime time. We got inside and there was a moderately long line, but they were prepared and had 5 or 6 agents and the line was moving quickly. That didn't stop the lady behind us, who hadn't been there even a minute before loudly complaining "this is ridiculous,blah,blah, blah. Since she was yelling in my ear, I felt I had the right to turn around and ask politely, what did she expect, it's a sold out train! Her husband chimed in to her, yeah, you don't want to wait, you want to drive the car?
There were 485 passengers, 221 cars, and I didn't hear the total of SUV's and motorcycles.
Meanwhile, it took less than 5 min. to get our seats and 5pm dinner assignment since 7 was full, as expected. At least we didn't get stuck with the 9pm seating.

We were in 5241Bedroom A and Deb was our SCA. She is an outstanding SCA, always visible, anticipating needs, keeping everything stocked and I cannot say enough good things about her.
The wine tasting was good and we were happy with the selections of Virginia Wine from Barboursville Winery.

We have always been lucky and happy with our dinner companions on the auto train, but this time it was something special. We will always remember Mike and his daughter Clara from W. Va. Mike was 91 yrs young and sharp as can be. The conversation was delightful, interesting and non-stop, ranging from Pittsburgh neighborhoods, to art, to travel, to the always avoided politics(only possible because we happened to share the same core views). I know we came close to overextending our welome in the dining car, but no one tried to rush us in any way. They kept offering us more wine. This was a top notch crew, in service and attitude, and it showed.
We ordered the steaks and the food was good, but not one of the best I've had on this train, as my steak was a little more medium than I like.(Too late I realized that my hubby's steak was a little more medium rare than he liked). I had passed on the crabcakes because I didn't like them on my Feb, trip on the Star, but wish I had tried the Mediterranean Purse, it looked very interesting.

Later that night I was the only person sitting in the lounge, reading, and the LSA asked me if I was on the internet. I responded that I left my laptop in the room since there was no wifi on board. He told me that they do now have wifi in the lounge, and he was going to turn it off if I wasn't going to use it; And that was how I found out that the auto train now has wifi.

My only critciism of the auto train meals is the breakfast. We take this train from 2/4 times a year and I'm really bored and tired of the same old cereals, bagels and muffins. I wish they would at least switch out flavors of muffins and kinds of cereal once in awhile? Do some other fruits, breads, especially some protein,something to vary the choices??!!

We arrived in Lorton only a little behind schedule, and now I find out about the priority unloading. I am told this is a trial and certain passengers were selected at random. I think this may be good for those who still have to travel some distance, but can't see us using this as we prefer to miss the morning rush on I95, and only have to go a short distance. I did notice a number of the priority vehicles had to be announced several times before picked up, but this may not happen when you choose and pay for the service rather than being selected and not having to pay.
All in all, this was a very smooth and pleasant trip, thanks to the efforts of the crew and OBS.

I'm not going to say much about the Southbound return other than it was okay, but there were only 178 or so passengers and a crew that made it seem like they were the ones handling 485 passengers, rushing us through dinner, one SA having an attitude that prompted hubby and our dinner companions conspire to personally hand the tip to the other SA; They were not as visible or seeming to be doing as much as the northbound crew. Considering the difference in passenger load the contrast was glaring. And about that wifi, told that evening that we're sorry that wifi wasn't working very well in the lounge right now.


----------



## ScottRu

Sounds like another wonderful trip on the trusty AutoTrain. Thanks for writing about it.


----------



## Aaron

I always rode the Southern said:


> He told me that they do now have wifi in the lounge, and he was going to turn it off if I wasn't going to use it;


????

Is the wifi router consuming some resource so scarce and critical that it needs to be watched and shut down when not actively in use? Is the billing set up on a metered per-minute plan deducted directly from the LSA's paycheck? I can't even guess what might be going on here.



I always rode the Southern said:


> And about that wifi, told that evening that we're sorry that wifi wasn't working very well in the lounge right now.


In other words, they earlier saw that no one had a laptop out and went ahead and shut it down to save... whatever it is they're saving, I guess.


----------



## I always rode the Southern

Aaron said:


> I always rode the Southern said:
> 
> 
> 
> He told me that they do now have wifi in the lounge, and he was going to turn it off if I wasn't going to use it;
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> Is the wifi router consuming some resource so scarce and critical that it needs to be watched and shut down when not actively in use? Is the billing set up on a metered per-minute plan deducted directly from the LSA's paycheck? I can't even guess what might be going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> I always rode the Southern said:
> 
> 
> 
> And about that wifi, told that evening that we're sorry that wifi wasn't working very well in the lounge right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, they earlier saw that no one had a laptop out and went ahead and shut it down to save... whatever it is they're saving, I guess.
Click to expand...

Beats me, I have no idea why they would turn it off. What if someone decided they wanted to use the laptop at 3am?

Then again I could'nt quite figure out why he asked me if I was using the laptop when there was nothing on the table but my book.


----------



## Cheryl

What was the movie on board in the lounge car?


----------



## Dovecote

Cheryl said:


> What was the movie on board in the lounge car?


The movie shown is a family theme and changes regularly. I average at least two round trips a year on the Auto Train but have never watched a movie in the downstairs lounge. On one occasion the regular lounge was out of service and a Sightseer Lounge was substituted. The movie was shown upstairs and it was "The Harvey Girls". The cast included Judy Garland, Angela Lansbury, and Ray Bolger. There was only one couple watching the movie.


----------



## I always rode the Southern

Cheryl said:


> What was the movie on board in the lounge car?


I watched part of it but it was so memorable that I can't remember the name. :unsure:


----------



## Can't be named

I work there .... They do not hire rocket scientist , and are on this big fuel conservative push .... That being said ... Those 2 P32 locomotives wouldn't know if the wifi was left on ? Or electric heaters turned up to 10 .....


----------



## Ryan

Can't be named said:


> I work there .... They do not hire rocket scientist


Say no more, anonymous guest...


----------



## FormerOBS

To "can't be named":

I'm not sure what your point is. The thread is almost 2 years old, and many things have changed since then. Wi-Fi was a problem in some of the lounge cars, but it worked OK in other cars. I don't know the situation now. Of all the things that have changed on the A-Train in the past year, it seems that Wi-Fi is about the least important. Of course, I haven't been there for almost 10 months. I mean no disrespect.

Tom


----------

